# Colorado SWAT Swarms Movie Actors



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Story by thedenverchannel.com*

Those who plan to film a hostage scene might want to make it obvious that it's a simulation and not the real deal.

That may the lesson that an independent film crew learned over the weekend after Larimer County SWAT officers swarmed them during a shoot for a low-budget feature movie.

Members of the Twelve Monkeys Dancing Films were at a campground near Carter Lake Saturday, shooting a scene where the lead actor takes a girl hostage and beats up on a good Samaritan who tries to intervene.

"It happened very suddenly after that. We heard, 'Freeze,'"said director Eileen Agosta.

They were in the middle of the scene when a team of Larimer County sheriff's deputies ran over, shouting orders to get on the ground, pointing M-16 semiautomatic rifles at the crew, actor Chris Borden said.

"They kept telling me the whole time, 'We're gonna shoot you. We're gonna shoot you. We're gonna send rounds your way,'" Borden said.

Borden said that they were cuffed and held on the ground until the situation was sorted out. Even though crew members tried to explain to the SWAT team that this was for a movie, the officers told them to shut up while they interviewed the "victims." Officers also tested the fake blood that was on the stunt car.

Borden said after about 30 minutes, the crew was released.

Borden said he thinks that a person who drove by the North Fork campground near Loveland saw the scene and called authorities. He said it would have been funny except for the fact that he was issued a citation for disorderly conduct. Agosta was also cited for being an accessory to disorderly conduct. Both are due in court in August.

"It was complete ignorance on my part," said Agosta. "I honestly thought you could tell what we were doing ... I wouldn't have chosen a state park at 3:30 (p.m.) on Saturday if I was going to hurt somebody."

"It is certainly not beyond belief these days that individuals do videotape crimes as they commit them," said Maj. Jeff Smith of Larimer County Sheriff's Department. "Having a video camera there did not necessarily mean there was not threat."

The crew said they had a park permit and had been filming for several hours when the SWAT team arrived. Their footage was confiscated by the Larimer County Sheriff's Department.

Deputies say the crew did not have a commercial permit to be shooting in the park and never alerted authorities about the filming.

Copyright 2006 by TheDenverChannel.com. All rights reserved. This material may not be published, broadcast, rewritten or redistributed.


----------



## FIVE-OH (Mar 26, 2006)

Idiots, nicely done Larimer County SWAT maybe next time theyll pull a permit first and give the local PD a heads up.


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

Check it, they are not semi-automatic M16's they are either AR-15's, M16's (a1 a2 etc) or M-4"s.
A semi auto M16 is pretty rare last time I looked.

When crap like that goes down, the people involved should have to pay for the call out.


----------

